# "Fiber Hands" and an easy, cheap cure.



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Those of who work with fiber a lot, knitting, crocheting, spinning, etc. often find our hands become dry, a little chapped too. You can make your own "cure" at home very inexpensively. I make "sugar scrubs" by mixing plain old sugar, some baby oil and either extracts or scent oils.

After washing your hands, just scoop up a tablespoon or so of "scrub"...rub it all over your hands briskly then rinse off. The sugar removes the dead dry skin, the baby oil conditions the skin and the scent leaves behind a lovely aroma. Below is a photo of two jars of scrub I made up today...Lemon on the left, Lavender on the right. Just put a cup or cup and a half of fine sugar in a bowl, stir in baby oil, a tablespoon at a time until you get a nice heavy "paste" consistency and add a teaspoon of scented oil or extract. Cheap lemon extract or artificial Vanilla extract works just fine. Smooth hands and no need to buy those expensive hand creams.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

How clever,scrubs really help.I like to do my feet and legs as well makes them nice and soft Jan


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

My best friend from Vermont just emailed this to me yesterday; I will definitely have to make some up. My hands et awfully dry.

Thanks for sharing 

MaryKathryn


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I love scrubs...but $16.00 - $24.00 for a couple ounces at those spa shops...not for me. A 5# bag of sugar and a bottle of baby oil goes a long way!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

courier,thanks for the tip I will get the baby oil and fragrance oils when I go to town and make us some.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I make a variety of "spa" products...scrubs, bath salts, body and hand lotions and body butters at a fraction of the cost that meet MY needs. I found a hand lotion "recipe" on line that everyone at work loves - even the guys. We keep it in squeeze bottles meant for condiments, like catsup or mustard..when the bottle is empty someone puts it in my mailbox to be "refilled". I refill it and gee a few days later a coffee card appears in my mailbox..imagine that!

A dollar here, a dollar there..pretty soon your talking about affording some really nice yarn!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I make a variety of "spa" products...scrubs, bath salts, body and hand lotions and body butters at a fraction of the cost that meet MY needs. I found a hand lotion "recipe" on line that everyone at work loves - even the guys. We keep it in squeeze bottles meant for condiments, like catsup or mustard..when the bottle is empty someone puts it in my mailbox to be "refilled". I refill it and gee a few days later a coffee card appears in my mailbox..imagine that!
> 
> A dollar here, a dollar there..pretty soon your talking about affording some really nice yarn!


Look forward to trying it out.


----------



## Schnauzer (Apr 7, 2011)

tku so much! Yes, i will try it on my feet! They have hibernated in our Australian weather, and are not happy chappies!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I had a "spa" party last night for new years...several of the women I work with came over after we went to dinner together then we made up sugar scrubs, bath salts and body lotions. One of the gals was able to provide canning jars that her neighbor gave her when she moved. At the end of the evening we each had 6 jars of sugar scrubs, 8 quarts of bath salts and 3 pints of lotion..it cost us just pennies to make and we had a great time.

One of our coworkers who had shoulder surgery sat at my computer and made up labels for everything..Sandy's Sinful body Silk, Lil's Luscious Bath Salts, Lori's Lustfilled Lavender Scrub, etc.

IN these hard economic times we can all learn to afford some luxuries for pennies and have a good time doing it too.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

what a great idea, a "spa party"!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Those of who work with fiber a lot, knitting, crocheting, spinning, etc. often find our hands become dry, a little chapped too. You can make your own "cure" at home very inexpensively. I make "sugar scrubs" by mixing plain old sugar, some baby oil and either extracts or scent oils.
> 
> After washing your hands, just scoop up a tablespoon or so of "scrub"...rub it all over your hands briskly then rinse off. The sugar removes the dead dry skin, the baby oil conditions the skin and the scent leaves behind a lovely aroma. Below is a photo of two jars of scrub I made up today...Lemon on the left, Lavender on the right. Just put a cup or cup and a half of fine sugar in a bowl, stir in baby oil, a tablespoon at a time until you get a nice heavy "paste" consistency and add a teaspoon of scented oil or extract. Cheap lemon extract or artificial Vanilla extract works just fine. Smooth hands and no need to buy those expensive hand creams.


Thank you for that hint. Must get some oil when I go to the shops. Pug


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I will definately be trying this out as I also make my own soap this will be fun!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I make a variety of "spa" products...scrubs, bath salts, body and hand lotions and body butters at a fraction of the cost that meet MY needs. I found a hand lotion "recipe" on line that everyone at work loves - even the guys. We keep it in squeeze bottles meant for condiments, like catsup or mustard..when the bottle is empty someone puts it in my mailbox to be "refilled". I refill it and gee a few days later a coffee card appears in my mailbox..imagine that!
> 
> A dollar here, a dollar there..pretty soon your talking about affording some really nice yarn!


can you share more recipes? love this one!!

:thumbup:


----------



## karen16v4 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks this will save me loads can you share the lotion one please


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the scrub I need something good for my skin. Could you share more with us? I would like to know how to make all of them. My daughter use to make her own baby wipes for my youngest grandson. Just a roll of paper towels cut in half baby oil and water I think. I will have to ask her. Worked really well and of course a plastic container to hold it in.


----------



## Ohioknitter (Dec 12, 2011)

Baby oil also comes in a gel formulation that I use regularly on my face as a moisturizer; nice and cheap and very effective.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

The toy store I used to work at did something similar for a little girls birthday party. Our hands always felt great that day! I might have to restart!


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

I also like sugar and lemon juice mixed into a paste for a face scrub (it works wonders and if you get a little in your mouth, it tastes like lemonade! LOL)

I've been using the sugar and lemon juice on my hands...but I'm going to try the baby oil option now


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

A safer oil to use would be one that does not draw vitamin K out of the body as does the mineral oil - baby oil - should not be used on babies either for the same reason. Also good to not be supportive of petroleum industry when a vegetable source is easily available such as coconut, almond, apricot, avocado and jojoba oils. also good for the skin are cocoa butter and shea butter. Best to use cold pressed as it will contain natural vitamin E whereas oil extracted by methods using heat will have had its vit. E damaged.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Its not just the weather. AGE certainly affects a woman's skin, too! Mine is uncommonly dry and that's bad enough but I also have several different skin conditions that make me itch, itch, itch!

I have both jasmine and sandlewood oils and will try both in your recipe. Maybe I'll be able to stop buying lotions and cremes that only work for a short time.

Thanks for the recipe. Seems like you struck a chord with a lot of gals!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a lot of little hotel soaps and plan to grind them to make hand cleaner. Any suggestions of what to add to it?


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I am a hairstylists and my hands get so dry in the winter....and with all the knitting I do... they really get dry, can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I would also love to receive some of recipes for these special spa lotions.


----------



## bettylou (Feb 13, 2011)

sounds like a wonderful dry skin fix,can't wait to try it!


----------



## jamie46 (Apr 20, 2011)

how long do the scrubs keep? do you have to refrigeate them or something? this sounds like an idea just waiting for me to try it? the lotion recipe would also be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Dink (Apr 27, 2011)

I am definitely going to try this. Can the sugar scrub be used as a face scrub too? Also, do you just store it at room temperature or does it need to be in the refrigerator. Thanks for sharing this great idea!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes - can be an all body scrub


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Brilliant will try that thankyou


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe. I will give it a try. Love clary sage essential oil.


----------



## tressie828 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow!! Sounds wonderful!! Would love the recipes for the other things also. Now I can finally find a use for those left over canning jars  Don't know if I will ever can again...too hard all that lifting and standing on the back.
Have a great knitting day  <3


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the proportions. I saw a jar in a shop the other day - cost around $10. Made with coarse sea salt, oil (am assuming cocont oil) and an essential oil. It was wonderful (there wa some in the ladies room to entice you to run right over to the gift shop to buy it). 
Going to make some when I get home. Have all the ingredients. 

Thanks again.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, Courier. I shall try that as soon as I get the oil.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, what a terrific idea, or actually ideas. The scrub and the spa party both sound great.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the great after Christmas present!!!! If you ever read the ingredients label of some of the scrubs, they have exactly the same thing you are giving us - sugar, oil, flavoring or scent. My hands thank you as many more of us do.


----------



## needledum (Oct 12, 2011)

BC said:


> A safer oil to use would be one that does not draw vitamin K out of the body as does the mineral oil - baby oil - should not be used on babies either for the same reason. Also good to not be supportive of petroleum industry when a vegetable source is easily available such as coconut, almond, apricot, avocado and jojoba oils. also good for the skin are cocoa butter and shea butter. Best to use cold pressed as it will contain natural vitamin E whereas oil extracted by methods using heat will have had its vit. E damaged.


I totally agree. 
:thumbup:


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I also use a "cheap" solution. Quite similar to yours. I use udder balm from my Veterinarians office large animal side and scoop up in my palm a good dollup of that and add a small teaspoon of sugar to that and scrub away. Fresh each time.


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you So much CourIer. I just tried your recipe only substituted olive oil and used Peppermint extracts.WOW!!!So Much Better Then Any lotion I've used yet.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks! I needed that.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

my hands thank you!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The hand lotion one can be found on line all the ingredients come from Dollar General Stores and the name is "Dollar General Homemade Hand Lotion" There are no ounces noted since all the ingredients come from this store.


1 petroleum jelly (I think it's 8oz size)
1 aloe vera lotion (green bottle)
2 baby lotions (your choice of pink, green, white, or blue)
2 vitamin E creams - comes in a small tub
mix with a mixer.
When I'm done mixing it I put my hand mixer on the highest speed and whip it for a couple of minutes..makes it very light and fluffy.

Body Butter:
4 Tbsp. Shea Butter (found at natural foods stores but sometimes can be found in dollar stores)
1 - 2 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive oil
1/2 tsp. Vitamin E Oil (yes you can find this at a dollar store)
10 drops of your choice of essential oil - be creative and try various combination's. (I like a mix of lemon and orange)

Place the Shea butter and olive oil in a microwave safe bowl and microwave 90 seconds or until the shea butter is completely dissolved. Remove from the microwave and allow to set for 30 minutes. After it has cooled, add the Vitamin E and essential oil(s). Stir well and let set for 12 hours. Stir again and pour into a container. Usually I double or triple this recipe and make a bunch at one time.


For bath salts you mix sea salts (available from Hobby Lobby) with an equal amount of epsom salts. If you use a cup of each, you combine a little food coloring with about a tablespoon of scent oil and mix well with your hands. Spread out on wax lined cookie sheets to dry. When dry, pack into jars or containers. Hobby Lobby sells pails of Sea Salts that contain 7 lbs. for about $8.00 and you can get inexpensive bags of epsom salts at most pharmacies - go with the store brand for the lowest price.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

Would you please provide the link for the lotion? thanks so much !!! Happy New Year



courier770 said:


> I make a variety of "spa" products...scrubs, bath salts, body and hand lotions and body butters at a fraction of the cost that meet MY needs. I found a hand lotion "recipe" on line that everyone at work loves - even the guys. We keep it in squeeze bottles meant for condiments, like catsup or mustard..when the bottle is empty someone puts it in my mailbox to be "refilled". I refill it and gee a few days later a coffee card appears in my mailbox..imagine that!
> 
> A dollar here, a dollar there..pretty soon your talking about affording some really nice yarn!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The reason I use baby oil or mineral oil is because I have some nut allergies. You can use any oil of your choice. Baby oil or mineral oil is inexpensive.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Those of who work with fiber a lot, knitting, crocheting, spinning, etc. often find our hands become dry, a little chapped too. You can make your own "cure" at home very inexpensively. I make "sugar scrubs" by mixing plain old sugar, some baby oil and either extracts or scent oils.
> 
> After washing your hands, just scoop up a tablespoon or so of "scrub"...rub it all over your hands briskly then rinse off. The sugar removes the dead dry skin, the baby oil conditions the skin and the scent leaves behind a lovely aroma. Below is a photo of two jars of scrub I made up today...Lemon on the left, Lavender on the right. Just put a cup or cup and a half of fine sugar in a bowl, stir in baby oil, a tablespoon at a time until you get a nice heavy "paste" consistency and add a teaspoon of scented oil or extract. Cheap lemon extract or artificial Vanilla extract works just fine. Smooth hands and no need to buy those expensive hand creams.


I don't know if you know this...perhaps you do...but sugar also makes a great scrub for the face, and it tightens pores if you use it as an astringent. It is a great way to fight acne and blackheads without the major expense, and it also is a great exfoliator.

And, if you want an inexpensive way to moisturize the complexion, honey and eggyolk beaten together very well and used as a mask will do the trick. Leaves the face feeling 'babybutt' soft.

There was a man a long time ago who was having problems with his veins. He had an embolus removed from one and it left a hole in his leg. Before he could have the surgery to have his varicose veins stripped, the hole from the embolus removal had to close up, first, and it wouldn't.
Another friend of his told him to make a paste of sugar and apply it daily, and in no time at all that hole closed up and he had the surgery.

One more little tidbit, for those of you who suffer joint pain, anywhere, and it's really good for crocheters and knitters, is drink your morning juice with a tablespoonful of Certo stirred into it. The same man had Addisons disease and it was painful for him to walk...his joints were always hurting...when he started using the Certo in his morning juice, all of his joints started feeling better, and soon he was able to walk and climb stairs without any pain.

Certo is fruit pectin that is used in Canning. It's not going to hurt you, unless you are allergic to fruit...but ask your doctor.

For the astringent, 2 tblsps. of sugar in 1 cup of boiled water...let cool...for oily complexions use 1-2 drops of peppermint oil. (also good to use in shampoo for the hair...just add a couple of drops to the bottle. It will tingle the scalp, but it helps rejuvenate it, and is good for the hair)

For the juice drink, just stir in 1 tblsp. of certo for 8 oz. of juice. Do this daily rather than making up a big batch.

For the honey mask, 1 medium egg yolk to 2 tblsp. honey beaten together very well...use all of it.

For the facial sugar scrub, just make the paste but use mineral oil rather than a scented oil...

This scrub is also a great way to refresh your feet, but make it like the initial recipe in the post for the hands...and if you have a problem with sweaty feet, use a couple of drops of peppermint oil, and it will refresh and cool the feet.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Will you share the recipes? this sounds like a fun party.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Really good reading this AM. I plan to try the scrub and the Certo. Can.t hurt to try. Edith


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitterwannabe, scroll up, I posted several recipes.


----------



## adrienne517 (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks so much! I'll definitely try this. May even make some to give away to my knitting friends!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

We're finding that in this world of chemical everything, the old fashioned recipes our elders would have used are sometimes better. If you to to www.instructables.com and look up bath products, there are more wonderful recipes there. 

On an aside, we have somtimes residents who are a bit anxious where I work. For some of them, a little lavender oil and a hand massage works wonders instead of just over medicating them all the time.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

ONe of the gals who came to the spa party brought some netting circles she had left from her daughters wedding (you can buy them at craft shops - they are used to wrap favors). We sat each jar in the center of one of these netting circles, pulled the netting up and tied it with some ribbon. Each jar looked like a "gift".


----------



## knitonepurlone (Mar 27, 2011)

Does the sugar make your hands sticky at all?


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

What a great Idea.Thanks.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

No the sugar doesn't make your hands sticky. You mix it with oil and when you are done you rinse it off.


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the all of the recipes and insight. I am definately going to try these. These will make wonderful thank you and "just because" gifts that you might not have been able to give before due to $$ restrictions.
Charlene


----------



## Jane in New Jersey (Sep 22, 2011)

My hands get so dry from winter that they sometimes crack. I had no idea that making scrubs, butters, facial masks, etc. was so easy and relatively inexpensive. 

Thanks so much for all the ideas. And I just happen to have some sugar and a few eggs left over from all the Christmas baking......


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Where would I buy lavender oil at?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You can purchase essential oils and other aroma or natural oils at a variety of places. Health food stores, the soap making section of craft stores for instance.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I make my own scrubs although I use olive oil instead of baby oil...I made cocoa scrubs for my coworkers for Christmas. I love them, like you said...makes the hands really soft.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank You !!! Have bee trying lotiions to no avail. Will definitly try this.


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for this, now a days these scrubs are just too expensive. My hands will love it.


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am so making this today. Thank you so much. My hands are so dry.


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

I too will try.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

You are so smart. Thank you so much for sharing your recipe. HAPPY NEW YEAR.
Hugs,
Kathy


----------



## ADiane (Nov 25, 2011)

Current issue of Creative Woman Newsletter has a focus on do it yourself pampering:

https://mail.google.com/mail/?shva=1#inbox/1349dfce734f9b23


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much! And it's nice to know that I don't have to use baby oil, as the scent just doesn't agree with me, along with many other scents. I will use the almond oil I have and no essencial oil, so it will be unscented!

Tami


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I just got this from my Creative Woman Newsletter. Right on topic.

http://www.creativewomanclub.com/newsletters.html?mode=article&article_id=2152&source=CWCC


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

What a fabulous thread. Thanks so much to everyone who posted recipes. I have copied them all into a word document and can't wait to get started.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I love the sugar idea. Once bought a salt scrub and it stung the split skin of my dry hands.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Another hint for those who have dry soles and heels. I have the skin type that causes callouses on the soles of my feet. 

At bedtime, every night before I pull the covers up, if I massage BABY OIL GEL into the tops, soles, and heels of my feet and then top that off with Vaseline Intensive Care and rub that in well, my feet are always soft. If I occasionally feel a rough spot, I just pick up an emery board and smooth it out. 

I know this is messy on the sheets (you should see my house slippers)! But, it is worth it. I guess you could put socks over that, but I normally don't like socks on my feet at night. 

I don't even have to get a pedicure anymore.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

what do you thing would this be good for your face also it sounds good will have to try it thanks for posting


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I use things from my garden. Instead of CERTO I use QUINCE. Quince is loaded with pectin and has medicinal properties. Poach quince and eat, save the juice to use if you can, it's so yummy we want to drink it all at once. 
I make COMFRY soaks for the bath. Just put a bunch of fresh or dried comfry leaves in a mesh bag and add to the bath. Comfry is awesome for bedsores, put clean comfry leaves in the blender with water, blend and strain, soak the area. Works great on animals to. I make comfry cream for all types of body sorness, injuries, bone or tissue issues and for use after surgery. Comfry was used by the romans and in WW 11 for injuries, it goes right through the skin to heal soft tissue and bone. I have no idea how effective it is but have several friends who swear by it. Look up information on the internet. I agree with whoever suggested other cold pressed oils. I use Almond oil, sunflower oil, olive oil, grapeseed oil and more and I have my own supply of beeswax to use.
Comfry cream: clean lots of comfry leaves, roots, chop roots and put all in a large pan with your choice of cold pressed oil, Do NOT boil or simmer but heat for about an hour then strain. Press all or the oil out of the leaves and roots and discard them. Add just enough melted beeswax to make a cream and put in containers. It will thicken up as it cools so don't put in to much beeswax. You can also use this on your face to fight wrinkles.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Those of who work with fiber a lot, knitting, crocheting, spinning, etc. often find our hands become dry, a little chapped too. You can make your own "cure" at home very inexpensively. I make "sugar scrubs" by mixing plain old sugar, some baby oil and either extracts or scent oils.
> ...


AARRRRGH!!!!! And just yesterday I spent $65 on facial care products. 
 They will last 4-6 months, but still. . . . I'll bookmark this site so next time I'll know what to do. Thanks, Courier, and all you others with the great tips. Finally, I can use sugar without guilt! :thumbup:


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I use bag balm for our feet (known as tit stuff around hear) put baggies on than socks works good


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Mitzi said:


> I use things from my garden. Instead of CERTO I use QUINCE. Quince is loaded with pectin and has medicinal properties. Poach quince and eat, save the juice to use if you can, it's so yummy we want to drink it all at once.
> I make COMFRY soaks for the bath. Just put a bunch of fresh or dried comfry leaves in a mesh bag and add to the bath. Comfry is awesome for bedsores, put clean comfry leaves in the blender with water, blend and strain, soak the area. Works great on animals to. I make comfry cream for all types of body sorness, injuries, bone or tissue issues and for use after surgery. Comfry was used by the romans and in WW 11 for injuries, it goes right through the skin to heal soft tissue and bone. I have no idea how effective it is but have several friends who swear by it. Look up information on the internet. I agree with whoever suggested other cold pressed oils. I use Almond oil, sunflower oil, olive oil, grapeseed oil and more and I have my own supply of beeswax to use.
> Comfry cream: clean lots of comfry leaves, roots, chop roots and put all in a large pan with your choice of cold pressed oil, Do NOT boil or simmer but heat for about an hour then strain. Press all or the oil out of the leaves and roots and discard them. Add just enough melted beeswax to make a cream and put in containers. It will thicken up as it cools so don't put in to much beeswax. You can also use this on your face to fight wrinkles.


please what is comfry leaves I have not heard of this


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you so much. As a new knitter,I have been wondering if the dryness in my hands was from the fibers. I will make some immediately. :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

What fabulous women you are! Not only do I expand my knitting knowledge, but now I'm going to be soft and alluring! 
Thank you so much! Wishing you all a Happy, Healthy and Beautiful New Year.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

when making spa products that you will give as gifts, do be mindful that some oils are derived from nuts. Those of us with nut allergies can be harmed by these oils so be cautious.


----------



## Sharlie (Feb 28, 2011)

great idea. Does anyone have a suggestion for cracks in dry skin. My thumbs get deep cracks as it is very dry in Colorado.


----------



## Sharlie (Feb 28, 2011)

great idea. Does anyone have a suggestion for cracks in dry skin. My thumbs get deep cracks as it is very dry in Colorado.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Please share the recipe for the hand lotion!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe... I have some from mary kay for my hands and I think this would work great for my feet too...and a lot less expensive too!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for the recipes, everyone. These are great ideas and I hope to try them soon!
Happy New Year!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne, go back a few pages I posted the recipes for hand lotion, body butter and bath salts.

I too am in Colorado and work outside all year long. the cracks show up long after the hands are dry. You have to prevent them in the first place. Getting rid of them can take time. Putting lotion on and then covering the hands with thin cotton gloves, when you go to bed can speed up the healing.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

What a wonderful and 'thrift saving' idea! Going to make me a match up today ! Thank you !


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> I use bag balm for our feet (known as tit stuff around hear) put baggies on than socks works good


Jean ~ I use Bag Balm too... I have worked retail and standing on my feet for SO many years.. when they are dry & cracked I slather the bag balm on... baggie up my feet and socks... even my hands when working in the garden... BUT just have to remind myself that first step into the shower can be a slippery one !!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Courier,

Thanks for starting this thread and for all the yummy recipes! I can't wait to make some sugar scrub!

Happy 2012 and thank you to everyone else who chimed in with more recipes and info!


----------



## leena (Aug 31, 2011)

This brought back many happy memories.
about 40yrs ago I was teaching a class of ladies to do some very fine embroidery at a local college centre. Every body was complaining about rough hands I took them all to the kitchenand asked for a bottle of oil and some sugar no oil was available so a lump of butter and a teaspoon of sugar was placed in each pair of hands the cooks stood and watched us all standing with hands over a sink rubbing away like mad very primative but it worked I still use oil and sugar glad you shared your page with us Happy New Year leena


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

A recipe, please? These sound terrific.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Those of who work with fiber a lot, knitting, crocheting, spinning, etc. often find our hands become dry, a little chapped too. You can make your own "cure" at home very inexpensively. I make "sugar scrubs" by mixing plain old sugar, some baby oil and either extracts or scent oils.
> 
> After washing your hands, just scoop up a tablespoon or so of "scrub"...rub it all over your hands briskly then rinse off. The sugar removes the dead dry skin, the baby oil conditions the skin and the scent leaves behind a lovely aroma. Below is a photo of two jars of scrub I made up today...Lemon on the left, Lavender on the right. Just put a cup or cup and a half of fine sugar in a bowl, stir in baby oil, a tablespoon at a time until you get a nice heavy "paste" consistency and add a teaspoon of scented oil or extract. Cheap lemon extract or artificial Vanilla extract works just fine. Smooth hands and no need to buy those expensive hand creams.


Thanks for the great idea. I already make soaps & bath salts (Epsom Salt, baking soda, Kosher salt & a scented oil - I like Eucalyptus, lemon & lavender the best). I recently discovered Dr. Teal's Soaking Solution at Wal-Mart & it's very good & also cheap but
making it yourself is still cheaper.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

What a great thread! I, too, have copied and pasted the recipes and links into a Word document! I'm impressed with the whole lot of you. You all are a fantastic bunch -- glad I "accidentally" found you when I was shut up in a hotel.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

where would you get lavender to add to the sugar scrub


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

how do you make your lotion?


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

What at great thread. Thanks for all the recipes. If anyone has sorted them all out without the comments, would you mind posting them. It would make saving them more efficient. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> where would you get lavender to add to the sugar scrub


You could use dried lavender if you can find it but I use lavender scented oil which I find at various places & on-line. Many drug stores carry scented oils as well as some craft stores. I buy them when I see them because they can be hard to find. Also places like Spencer's gifts & some other gift stores carry them as they are used in scented oil burners. They are small bottles but, you don't need much, they go a long way.


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

This is a wonderful idea, thank you! I have been doing similar by creating my own skin cream: adding sesame oil (or avocado oil, or olive oil, or any other oil one in the kitchen) to shea butter. I personally do not use baby oil since it usually contains mineral oil and I don't want to use petroleum products (they also inhibit absorption of some vitamins).


----------



## cats (May 10, 2011)

Thank you! I'm gonna make some today!


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

What recipes? I didn't see any on the thread that I could copy and paste. Help!


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

Try your local Health store - you will only need a couple of drops of essential oil.


----------



## notjustadoll (Jul 17, 2011)

BC said:


> A safer oil to use would be one that does not draw vitamin K out of the body as does the mineral oil - baby oil - should not be used on babies either for the same reason. Also good to not be supportive of petroleum industry when a vegetable source is easily available such as coconut, almond, apricot, avocado and jojoba oils. also good for the skin are cocoa butter and shea butter. Best to use cold pressed as it will contain natural vitamin E whereas oil extracted by methods using heat will have had its vit. E damaged.


I agree.. I've been using this 'recipe' for ages, using light olive oil and brown sugar. Adding a spoonful of ground cinnamon is good too- enhances the 'scrub factor' and smells nice too. As a bonus, sugar scrub mixture is really great for getting most stains of your hands, paint, grease, oil.. keep a jar near your kitchen sink!!


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

i would love recipes for the lotions !
Thank you!


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

A way to save money to buy new yarn, you're my kind of girl!! Thanks for the hand scrub info. Have a great New Year.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the scrub.

Happy and Healthy New Year to all my KP friends

Michaela


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the tip! I'm going to give it a try


----------



## jmstalice (Oct 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I had a "spa" party last night for new years...several of the women I work with came over after we went to dinner together then we made up sugar scrubs, bath salts and body lotions. One of the gals was able to provide canning jars that her neighbor gave her when she moved. At the end of the evening we each had 6 jars of sugar scrubs, 8 quarts of bath salts and 3 pints of lotion..it cost us just pennies to make and we had a great time.
> 
> One of our coworkers who had shoulder surgery sat at my computer and made up labels for everything..Sandy's Sinful body Silk, Lil's Luscious Bath Salts, Lori's Lustfilled Lavender Scrub, etc.
> 
> IN these hard economic times we can all learn to afford some luxuries for pennies and have a good time doing it too.


Can you tell us where to find these recipes?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bath salts; 2 cups epsom salts, 15 to 20 drops of an essential oil like lavender (I buy mine from Young Living on line or at a co-op and some food coloring if you wish. 

Hand lotion: 8 oz.s unscented lotion (Kiss My Face is good,) 15-20 drops essential oil, a chop stick makes a good stirrer.

Bathroom Spray: 8 oz. water, 15-20 drops essential oil (lemon smells good and has antiseptic properties, and 1 drop dish detergent (to emulsify essential oil.)


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

great idea...I'm glad someone is always thinking and passing along these marvelous ideas.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Another Option: I often drink a "Jello Tea" that feeds me the pectin. That way I don't have to add a sweetner (don't use the no-sugar Jello). I boil the water, add three tablespoons (more or less) a little at a time into the water so it won't "boil" up and over when you're adding the Jello. Stir until everything is blended, let cool just a little so you can drink.

My nails are very strong and don't split when I drink this two to three times a week. I've not tried to use it in another recipe, though. This really works for a lot of maladies. Thanks for all your recipes.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

I"m definitely going to try this but don't vanilla and lemon extract both have alcohol in them? I'm not really sure but I think I've read something about adding some kind of oils to body products instead of extracts....but I could be wrong.

I can't wait to try this though.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you so much Courier for this fantastic post and to all the others who have added recipes. For those asking for the recipes, go back to page 1 and start reading ALL the posts. The recipes HAVE been added....
I copied and pasted to a word document. This thread is worth its weight in GOLD! What a wonderful sharing community this is! Did I say thank you


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Mitzi said:


> I use things from my garden. Instead of CERTO I use QUINCE. Quince is loaded with pectin and has medicinal properties. Poach quince and eat, save the juice to use if you can, it's so yummy we want to drink it all at once.
> I make COMFRY soaks for the bath. Just put a bunch of fresh or dried comfry leaves in a mesh bag and add to the bath. Comfry is awesome for bedsores, put clean comfry leaves in the blender with water, blend and strain, soak the area. Works great on animals to. I make comfry cream for all types of body sorness, injuries, bone or tissue issues and for use after surgery. Comfry was used by the romans and in WW 11 for injuries, it goes right through the skin to heal soft tissue and bone. I have no idea how effective it is but have several friends who swear by it. Look up information on the internet. I agree with whoever suggested other cold pressed oils. I use Almond oil, sunflower oil, olive oil, grapeseed oil and more and I have my own supply of beeswax to use.
> Comfry cream: clean lots of comfry leaves, roots, chop roots and put all in a large pan with your choice of cold pressed oil, Do NOT boil or simmer but heat for about an hour then strain. Press all or the oil out of the leaves and roots and discard them. Add just enough melted beeswax to make a cream and put in containers. It will thicken up as it cools so don't put in to much beeswax. You can also use this on your face to fight wrinkles.


Where do you get your Comfrey? I had two plants, both are barely producing. Need to get more. I loved your recipe and plan on using it. Our Comfrey growers here don't do that any more. Finding it is extremely difficult. When I bought my plants, the farm went out of business right after that. I desperately am looking for another source. I'm in the Dallas, TX area, but don't mind mail ordering. Your help would be so appreciated.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I make a scrub with coconut oil, epsom salts, and zests of citrus fruits. Put them in pretty jars for gifts this year. Works great!!


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

has anyone made any home made massage oil?? I was wondering if baby oil and an essential oil would work just as well as the expensive kinds.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you so very much. I live in a dry cold northern climate in a dry electric heated apt I will make good use of this.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you so very much. I live in a dry cold northern climate in a dry electric heated apt I will make good use of this.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ruth, go back a few pages you will find several recipes.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks bunches! My hands are like sandpaper, and cuticles are horrific. Will pick up some baby oil today and start therapy.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not all lemon or vanilla extracts contain alcohol, you have to read the label carefully.

Mineral or baby oil is safer for those of us with nut allergies. I cannot even come in contact with coconut in any form. The amount of mineral oil absorbed into the blood stream is minimal, you are not actually ingesting it and for many it's safer than risking an annaphylactic reaction to nut oils.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

BC said:


> A safer oil to use would be one that does not draw vitamin K out of the body as does the mineral oil - baby oil - should not be used on babies either for the same reason. Also good to not be supportive of petroleum industry when a vegetable source is easily available such as coconut, almond, apricot, avocado and jojoba oils. also good for the skin are cocoa butter and shea butter. Best to use cold pressed as it will contain natural vitamin E whereas oil extracted by methods using heat will have had its vit. E damaged.


Thanks for adding this- I was just going to say the same thing. Mineral oil and petroleum products are no-no's.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I use virgin olive oil (1/2) with granulated sugar (1/2) for exfoliating ones lips. It can be 1 tsp of each or whatever amount you want to make. It's pretty good. After exfoliating, gently wipe the excess from your lips.


----------



## bakerdl (Jan 22, 2011)

how long do the lotions and scrubs last and how do you store them? refrigerated aor not?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

That depends on how often you use them. As for storing, I use canning jars for bath salts, screw top plastic containers for lotions, scrubs and body butters and no I don't keep them in the refrigerator.

Also I'm going to reiterate that not all oils are safe for everyone to use. Nut allergies can be fatal. If you have nut allergies be very careful about the type of oil you use. Petroleum products are one of the few safe choices that I have, so they aren't a "no no" for everyone.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ohhhhhh, I can't wait to try this!!!


courier770 said:


> Those of who work with fiber a lot, knitting, crocheting, spinning, etc. often find our hands become dry, a little chapped too. You can make your own "cure" at home very inexpensively. I make "sugar scrubs" by mixing plain old sugar, some baby oil and either extracts or scent oils.
> 
> After washing your hands, just scoop up a tablespoon or so of "scrub"...rub it all over your hands briskly then rinse off. The sugar removes the dead dry skin, the baby oil conditions the skin and the scent leaves behind a lovely aroma. Below is a photo of two jars of scrub I made up today...Lemon on the left, Lavender on the right. Just put a cup or cup and a half of fine sugar in a bowl, stir in baby oil, a tablespoon at a time until you get a nice heavy "paste" consistency and add a teaspoon of scented oil or extract. Cheap lemon extract or artificial Vanilla extract works just fine. Smooth hands and no need to buy those expensive hand creams.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

For those of you who want to make bath salts and can't find Kosher salt, I use coarse salt.
You can also use bath salts to wash your hands. Just use keep it one of those Parmesan cheese shakers with the large holes in the lid.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

After reading a few pages here, I was compelled to immediately jump up and get a little sugar and olive oil. Mixed it together in the palm of my hand and started rubbing my hands and arms up to my elbows. Rinsed it off and wiped any excess oil off. Ahhhhh! Feels so good now!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Just a thought ladies. My nutritionist tells me that skin, hair and nails do not have to be dry. It's often an indication that we are not getting enough of the essential oils in our diet. Avoid transfats because they harm rather than help. Replace those with high quality fats like avacado, fish and nuts.


----------



## bakerdl (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks for the storing advice. during the winter, I use alot of lotion because as well as needle work I also work on sewing production and sew at home too. I've made lip gloss for my girls and myself for years with petroleum jelly and a touch of food coloring. microwave a few seconds to smoothe it out.


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey I just made a small jar of the hand scrub and it is wonderful....I used Raw sugar instead of regular sugar (that is all I have in the house)...it is a little corser and bigger granulas. Then I used olive oil and lavender scent oil.....it is really nice, thanks so much for telling us all about this.....my hands really thank you


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I've been thinking of ways to save money this year. You just reminded me of one. And, your recipe is very easy to follow. 



courier770 said:


> Those of who work with fiber a lot, knitting, crocheting, spinning, etc. often find our hands become dry, a little chapped too. You can make your own "cure" at home very inexpensively. I make "sugar scrubs" by mixing plain old sugar, some baby oil and either extracts or scent oils.
> 
> After washing your hands, just scoop up a tablespoon or so of "scrub"...rub it all over your hands briskly then rinse off. The sugar removes the dead dry skin, the baby oil conditions the skin and the scent leaves behind a lovely aroma. Below is a photo of two jars of scrub I made up today...Lemon on the left, Lavender on the right. Just put a cup or cup and a half of fine sugar in a bowl, stir in baby oil, a tablespoon at a time until you get a nice heavy "paste" consistency and add a teaspoon of scented oil or extract. Cheap lemon extract or artificial Vanilla extract works just fine. Smooth hands and no need to buy those expensive hand creams.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This sounds great. I'll definitely try it. Thanks,



KnitPicker said:


> Another Option: I often drink a "Jello Tea" that feeds me the pectin. That way I don't have to add a sweetner (don't use the no-sugar Jello). I boil the water, add three tablespoons (more or less) a little at a time into the water so it won't "boil" up and over when you're adding the Jello. Stir until everything is blended, let cool just a little so you can drink.
> 
> My nails are very strong and don't split when I drink this two to three times a week. I've not tried to use it in another recipe, though. This really works for a lot of maladies. Thanks for all your recipes.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Buying in quantity always saves money so if you can gather up a few friends to do this you'll save even more. The per pound price of sugar is lower if you buy a larger bag, for example. You can buy a pound of sea salts but when you buy 7 or 8 pounds the price is lower - same with epsom salts or Kosher salt.

Dollar stores can also be a good source of ingredients. Many dollar stores now have "craft" sections where you can pick up oils and fragrance. Sometimes I find bottles of really inexpensive "body mist". After mixing your sea salts/kosher salt and epsom salts, spread them on a cookie sheet and spray liberally with the body mist, allow to dry fully and pack into jars/containers or even pour into a zip lock bag.


----------



## Roseymae (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, why don't one of you younger ones start a site for these things? I also want to tell you these things do NOT go away or even lessen as we get older. They get worse. Rosey


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Rosey, just type whatever you are looking for into your "search" bar, say like: hand lotion recipe, or bath salts recipe. The internet is full of sites with detailed recipes, home cures and the like.


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

Sorry, but I had to add this. 
My mom never uses soap on her face. She uses salt and vaseline mixture when she takes a bath. She's 85 and does'nt
look a day over 75!!


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I do not refrigerate mine.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks, this will help me out a lot, besides crocheting alot I have dry skin and am allergic to many many things, including a lot of lotions, soaps, etc. I would sure love to have a lotion recipe, would gladly pay you for it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

LindY..go back a few pages, the recipes are posted. Start at page one and go all the way through.

I too have allergies and have to be very careful about what I use.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Great note, thanks!


----------



## GrammySandie (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this recipe! Can you share the recipe for the lotion too? These will be very helpful. I find too much knitting really dries out my hands. I don't like to use a lot of lotion because I don't want it to transfer to the yarn. Perhaps this will help me knit more and finish some of those ufos! Happy New Year & thanks for sharing!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been copying these recipes/ideas and sending them to myself email. Can someone explain how to put them all together in a document file??? Sorry, still not too quick at some things on the computer, but for an old lady teaching myself I don't do too badly lol. Jan


----------



## dianelscarlett (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank I will have to try that on my hands. Thanks you.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Where do you get the recipes?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Typsknits said:


> I will definately be trying this out as I also make my own soap this will be fun!


tell us about your soap please.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Not all lemon or vanilla extracts contain alcohol, you have to read the label carefully.
> 
> Mineral or baby oil is safer for those of us with nut allergies. I cannot even come in contact with coconut in any form. The amount of mineral oil absorbed into the blood stream is minimal, you are not actually ingesting it and for many it's safer than risking an annaphylactic reaction to nut oils.


I AGREE 100% and it can not be stressed strongly enough. If you don't have these allergies they may seem just a nuisance but could end with a very large nuisance - DEATH. I don't know when these allergies started becoming so prominent but they are growing such every day and lives truly do depend on us being very careful in what we present to others.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

janette777 said:


> I have been copying these recipes/ideas and sending them to myself email. Can someone explain how to put them all together in a document file??? Sorry, still not too quick at some things on the computer, but for an old lady teaching myself I don't do too badly lol. Jan


Janette -- you're doing great -- from one "old lady" to another. Open a blank Word document. Highlight the info you want to put in it, if you're on a Mac Command C (copy), then go to the Word document and Control V (paste). If you're on a PC -- highlight what you want to copy, then go to your Word document and paste it (Look at your Edit options for the copy and paste commands, I just can't remember what they are right now).


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Courier-thank you for the recipe. I just went into the kitchen and put a bit of sugar and olive oil in my palm, mixed well, and scrubbed my hands. Worked beautifully!! My hands are soft as a babe's behind.

Now I have to remember to get some baby oil next time I'm in a store--think I will get the lavender scented and not need the essential oil.

Thank you again.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

This recipe might be the answer for me! Spinning makes my hands so dry and almost calloused feeling! I'm definately gonna try it Thanks!!!


courier770 said:


> Those of who work with fiber a lot, knitting, crocheting, spinning, etc. often find our hands become dry, a little chapped too. You can make your own "cure" at home very inexpensively. I make "sugar scrubs" by mixing plain old sugar, some baby oil and either extracts or scent oils.
> 
> After washing your hands, just scoop up a tablespoon or so of "scrub"...rub it all over your hands briskly then rinse off. The sugar removes the dead dry skin, the baby oil conditions the skin and the scent leaves behind a lovely aroma. Below is a photo of two jars of scrub I made up today...Lemon on the left, Lavender on the right. Just put a cup or cup and a half of fine sugar in a bowl, stir in baby oil, a tablespoon at a time until you get a nice heavy "paste" consistency and add a teaspoon of scented oil or extract. Cheap lemon extract or artificial Vanilla extract works just fine. Smooth hands and no need to buy those expensive hand creams.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the scrub recipe. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Just whipped up a quick batch of coconut oil and sugar with a little vanilla. The only problem is I want to eat it!


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Essential oil - it is sold at the health food stores. You can also add dried lavender


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you very much.. hug


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Willa J. said:


> janette777 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been copying these recipes/ideas and sending them to myself email. Can someone explain how to put them all together in a document file??? Sorry, still not too quick at some things on the computer, but for an old lady teaching myself I don't do too badly lol. Jan
> ...


On a PC you can use Control (Ctrl) C and Control V; or Copy and Paste from the drop down menus.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I love these ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

beadness said:


> Just whipped up a quick batch of coconut oil and sugar with a little vanilla. The only problem is I want to eat it!


Lol, Lol!!!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

janette777 said:


> I have been copying these recipes/ideas and sending them to myself email. Can someone explain how to put them all together in a document file??? Sorry, still not too quick at some things on the computer, but for an old lady teaching myself I don't do too badly lol. Jan


I highlight and copy then past in word program and just keep adding


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Those of who work with fiber a lot, knitting, crocheting, spinning, etc. often find our hands become dry, a little chapped too. You can make your own "cure" at home very inexpensively. I make "sugar scrubs" by mixing plain old sugar, some baby oil and either extracts or scent oils.
> 
> After washing your hands, just scoop up a tablespoon or so of "scrub"...rub it all over your hands briskly then rinse off. The sugar removes the dead dry skin, the baby oil conditions the skin and the scent leaves behind a lovely aroma. Below is a photo of two jars of scrub I made up today...Lemon on the left, Lavender on the right. Just put a cup or cup and a half of fine sugar in a bowl, stir in baby oil, a tablespoon at a time until you get a nice heavy "paste" consistency and add a teaspoon of scented oil or extract. Cheap lemon extract or artificial Vanilla extract works just fine. Smooth hands and no need to buy those expensive hand creams.


Thank you for sharing, my DH was here & liked your "spa" treatments & bugged me to make a copy of this. So I did. Thank you again. I am going to do this !!! Have a happening New Year.

Ramona


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ramona, where in San Jose are you? I lived in Morgan Hill until almost five years ago.


knit-crochet-is-me said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Those of who work with fiber a lot, knitting, crocheting, spinning, etc. often find our hands become dry, a little chapped too. You can make your own "cure" at home very inexpensively. I make "sugar scrubs" by mixing plain old sugar, some baby oil and either extracts or scent oils.
> ...


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i use teaspoon sugar in palm of my hand add a drop or two or more cooking oil to moisten the sugar and just rub hands over the sink and then wash off with soap then i rub in hand cream been doing this for years


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful tips. I plan on using these and will also make some for gifts (keeping in mind nut allergies).


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

janette777 said:


> I have been copying these recipes/ideas and sending them to myself email. Can someone explain how to put them all together in a document file??? Sorry, still not too quick at some things on the computer, but for an old lady teaching myself I don't do too badly lol. Jan


Copy them to Word or whatever document writing software you have and save them as a document in a file with an appropriate title.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

What a great idea!! thanks for sharing...I will definitely be trying this. Always looking for the perfect hand creams and never seem to find them!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Lil.....I'm going to make some. :thumbup:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

All of this wonderful information is so useful!! Thanks to all who posted the recipes, etc.
If I can get some tallow from the butcher,(which I use for the bird feeders) I do rub it into my hands and it really softens.
As for the cracks at the end of thumb/finger, rub in a little Vicks Vapo Rub. Also works great on burns if applied right away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Courier, can you use grape seed oil? I have or had a bottle of that, don't know if I still do. If so, then I know I can make some to give away without worrying about it. Thanks so much for sharing your recipes!

Tami


----------



## 'barbara (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, I sure need to make some of this up. Thanks for the idea so we can all have lovely smooth hands and feet.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

beadness said:


> Just whipped up a quick batch of coconut oil and sugar with a little vanilla. The only problem is I want to eat it!


toooooo funnyyyyyyy


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

RuthRoss said:


> What recipes? I didn't see any on the thread that I could copy and paste. Help!


page 3 half way down or so you will find the recipes!! They are fantastic!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Courier!
Those ideas sound good, and no extra chemicals added too!
Sounds like you had a good time at your party! Great job!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Rigby (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm wondering if the Certo and Glucosamine with Chondroitin work in the same way (or if they're the same thing) to ease joint pain. The Certo would sure be easier to swallow than those giant Glucosamine pills.

Also, for use on the hands and feet, coarse salt might be more abrasive than sugar.

Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you, Courier! I was looking for something like this--I must have picked up your generous "vibes". I'm going to go try some of the ideas I've read now--My hands are so sore!



phylled1 said:


> i use teaspoon sugar in palm of my hand add a drop or two or more cooking oil to moisten the sugar and just rub hands over the sink and then wash off with soap then i rub in hand cream been doing this for years


Hi, Phylled1,

I think I'll try a little as you did with the sugar and oil to start with. (I really love the entrelac sweater you created on your avatar--Fantastic! I have a pattern for one which I will try soon!)


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I use glycerin for my bath salts and it works great....don't know if it is an oil product or not but works well.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Can't wait to try it! Thanks!!


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

My teenage daughter made a lovely scrub to give away as Christmas presents this year: 1 cup coarse turbinado sugar mixed with 4 Tbsps coconut oil. She also added a couple of drops of pomegranate scent.
The coarse sugar is a great exfoliant, and the coconut oil is really, really good for your skin.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

courier770, you mention "fine sugar". I have seen recipes that call for fine sugar as well. does one put regular sugar in a processor and zap it a bit? our little town surely doesn't carry anything fancy like fine sugar...
I'm like Ciyona, some recipes shared would be wonderful for us that have skin that cracks and bleed and looks like ash even after rubbing crisco on it...


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

nanoo25 said:


> Sorry, but I had to add this.
> My mom never uses soap on her face. She uses salt and vaseline mixture when she takes a bath. She's 85 and does'nt
> look a day over 75!!


My grandmother also had beautiful skin, right up until the day she died at 85. She never used soap on her skin & instructed me to do the same. I am now 70 & people tell me that I look like I'm in my 50's, mostly due to my skin, I think. I have used the old-fashioned Pond's cleanser when my skin is really dirty (after a day outside in the garden) but, never soap. I also am sure to wear sunscreen & a moisturizer ever day.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Great tip. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great recipes! Love the idea of the Spa Night. I'm going to save this post until I get all of the recipes copied.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

blavell said:


> nanoo25 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I had to add this.
> ...


I've never used soap on my face, either, and I just celebrated my 72nd birthday. Once in a while I'll use a gentle shampoo when I wash my hair in the shower, i.e. shampoo for dyed hair (not that my chin hair is dyed!) because it is very gentle. I have used Crisco (all vegetable) shortening for my face. I won a city's "Ms Mature" contest once and they thought using Crisco shortening was hilarious. Many celebrities say they also use it instead of the harsh chemicals in the commercial products. It's so much better for the skin no matter which part it covers if we stay away from the harsh chemicals. That's why I love the recipes on here.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, I am going to give this a try, I buy Mary Kay and it is very good, but also expensive.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just to add another thought,my dermatologist told me when I was 16 to only use Dove soap, I have been using it on my face and body for 53 years. I am 14 years older than my sister and we are always being ask which one is the oldest.
My Onclogist thought my paper work was wrong on my age. Makes this old lady feel pretty good. lol


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

blavell said:


> dotcarp2000 said:
> 
> 
> > where would you get lavender to add to the sugar scrub
> ...


I have a lavendar plant and for some time I take the flowers, dry them, then I put the remains in glass jars. Can I take those and add them to the lotions? Or should I crush and then add?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> blavell said:
> 
> 
> > nanoo25 said:
> ...


I have a friend who used Uceryn (sp?) It looks like Crisco, so I teased her about using lard on her face. From your picture, I'd say we should all try Crisco.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

janette777 said:


> I use glycerin for my bath salts and it works great....don't know if it is an oil product or not but works well.


where do you buy glycerin?


----------



## emotiveyarns (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, your scrubs sound great! I must make some one of these days.


----------



## emotiveyarns (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, your scrubs sound great! I must make some one of these days.


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I was dealing with the same problem. I have tried everything. I started using straight coconut oil and my hands are doing 99% better


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

What a lovely idea, I will try that very soon :lol:


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

dandylion said:


> KnitPicker said:
> 
> 
> > blavell said:
> ...


What a nice thing to say. You brightened my day! Thank you. (I heartily recommend it to everyone - no allergies, no harsh chemicals)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fabiana, you can find glycerin in the pharmacy dept. in bottles of about 4-8 oz. You might have to ask for it, tho. It's been quite awhile since I bought it. I used it to perserve my eucalyptus when I grew it. Please don't ask how I did it! I know I mixed it with water, but how much, and hot or cold, I have no clue!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

What a nice thing to say. You brightened my day! Thank you. (I heartily recommend it to everyone - no allergies, no harsh chemicals)

Knitpicker, Do you cleanse your face with Crisco, or just use it as a moisturizer, or Ponds and Crisco, or Crisco with sugar? I think I'm getting confused This thread has certainly caused a flurry of excitement


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

fabiana said:


> blavell said:
> 
> 
> > dotcarp2000 said:
> ...


I would crush them to add to lotions, bath salts, etc.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

dandylion said:


> What a nice thing to say. You brightened my day! Thank you. (I heartily recommend it to everyone - no allergies, no harsh chemicals)
> 
> Knitpicker, Do you cleanse your face with Crisco, or just use it as a moisturizer, or Ponds and Crisco, or Crisco with sugar? I think I'm getting confused This thread has certainly caused a flurry of excitement


After my shower, before my makeup, I slather Crisco in it's solid form over my face and neck - doesn't take much. It sinks in right away and doesn't sit on top of the skin. After that I use a foundation from Merle Norman, the only commercial one I've found I can use. I'd prefer a natural homemade one, but haven't found any recipe for it. Crisco solid is also good for other areas of the body, depending on your skin's makeup. I have problem areas where I have to use meds on when it acts up. I fell into a tall cactus when I was a kid, so have to use something special on the scar - it itches and gets a crust over it, even though it's been over 60 years ago. Dr said this would happen. Nothing really helps that soften up since it's nerve damage, but Crisco does wonders on the rest of me.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > What a nice thing to say. You brightened my day! Thank you. (I heartily recommend it to everyone - no allergies, no harsh chemicals)
> ...


I get it now, thanks. 
PS, I just happen to have a can in my refrigerator for baking, etc. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Dandylion for asking KnitPicker that question, I was just going to ask it. I'm glad she answered swiftly. I truly must try this. You can tell from KnitPicker's avatar her skin is very soft and flawless!


dandylion said:


> KnitPicker said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

dandylion said:


> KnitPicker said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Hey, everyone - please don't use the butter flavored Crisco....won't work. Use only the white solid Crisco. Forgot to mention that. BTW - not necessary to keep in the refrigerator to keep it, but it sure feels great on the skin when you put it on - especially in the heat of the summer!

ALSO - I save my little jars and keep the Crisco in them and am able to take a small jar with me wherever I go. People have asked me if I have some lotion, so I let them use a sample of my unmarked jar. They usually remark how much they like it (unscented) and ask me where I get it. I tell them it's my "secret homemade product". When they insist on knowing, I let them know it's Crisco. LOL


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for this info. No butter Crisco.


KnitPicker said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > KnitPicker said:
> ...


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

KnitPicker....I am the same way. I am 52 in March. Most people think I am about 35. People ask what products I use...I use Wen on my hair. I wash my face with water. I let water spray on it in the morning in the shower. Yes I do wear make-up. I use coconut oil on my face in the morning before make-up. That is it


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

I definately will make this for my knitting buddies! We will all smell like flowers and have baby soft hands! Thank you!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish I could use coconut products but I'm highly allergic to coconut. Drives me crazy too, because I love the aroma of it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Courier, can you use grape seed oil? Or will that cause you problems also? That will tell me if I can use it for anyone I might know who has a problem with nuts. Thanks.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've had no problem with grape seed oil..but lots of problems with nut and coconut oils due to my nut allergies. Though Shea Butter, which comes from a nut, doesn't bother me in the least!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is the best thread I have followed for a very long time.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Fabiana, you can find glycerin in the pharmacy dept. in bottles of about 4-8 oz. You might have to ask for it, tho. It's been quite awhile since I bought it. I used it to perserve my eucalyptus when I grew it. Please don't ask how I did it! I know I mixed it with water, but how much, and hot or cold, I have no clue!


thank you for letting me. much appreciated.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Courier, can you use grape seed oil? Or will that cause you problems also? That will tell me if I can use it for anyone I might know who has a problem with nuts. Thanks.


When I used to go to my local store, I saw almost all the Mexican familes buy grape seed oil.

For those of you who use it, does it have health benefits and does it have the taste of grapes, and does it have a good odor if used in the recipes?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks, Courier! I think I might have some, but if I know I'm going to give it away, I will make sure to use that.

Fabiana, you are welcome.

Tami


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Grape seed oil is another vegetable oil, like other vegetable oils it doesn't taste like it's origin...olive oil doesn't taste like olives! It's aroma is no different than any other vegetable oil.

You can look it up on Wikipedia for information.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

I live off of 101 west of Capital Expressway, close to Hellyer Park. How long have you been in Roseville? I have some friends that lived there but now live in Medford. OR. How do you like it there? Isn't this forum great? I love it. I have learned so much from it. I have a Toyota 901 knitting machine. Bought it in 1986 and had it in moth balls while the kids were still living here. Now I am back to wanting to do and enjoy life.

Ramona


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

knit-crochet-is-me said:


> I live off of 101 west of Capital Expressway, close to Hellyer Park. How long have you been in Roseville? I have some friends that lived there but now live in Medford. OR. How do you like it there? Isn't this forum great? I love it. I have learned so much from it. I have a Toyota 901 knitting machine. Bought it in 1986 and had it in moth balls while the kids were still living here. Now I am back to wanting to do and enjoy life.
> 
> Ramona


I bought a knitting machine back in mid-1980s. Got frustrated with it because I was in Dallas and the classes were in Houston! (Sigh). Tried to figure it out on my own, but couldn't. I finally put it up. I'm about ready to take it out and try to figure it again. I have the table and the weight, plus the ribber somewhere. Unfortunately, they aren't together. When I find all the pieces (they ARE here, just have to look) I'll be asking for a lot of instruction. Then, I'll have to make a triple recipe for my hands!


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey! I would appreciate the recipe for the hand lotion. My hands are so very dry.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Go back through all the pages the recipe is in here.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

thank you so much. I'll definately make up a batch tomorrow. Whilst we are on the subject of oils. I was listening to Gino (celebrity chef) this morning and he was saying to use olive oil for cooking as it is pure and god-given. Not to use spray oils etc. due to additives. However, I was advised by practice nurse not to use olive oil due to cholesterol problem. What do you think please?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

thank you so much. I'll definately make up a batch tomorrow. Whilst we are on the subject of oils. I was listening to Gino (celebrity chef) this morning and he was saying to use olive oil for cooking as it is pure and god-given. Not to use spray oils etc. due to additives. However, I was advised by practice nurse not to use olive oil due to cholesterol problem. What do you think please?


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

missylam said:


> Just to add another thought,my dermatologist told me when I was 16 to only use Dove soap, I have been using it on my face and body for 53 years. I am 14 years older than my sister and we are always being ask which one is the oldest.
> My Onclogist thought my paper work was wrong on my age. Makes this old lady feel pretty good. lol


Same here...I have used Dove soap all my life, my skin is great.


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

boring knit said:


> thank you so much. I'll definately make up a batch tomorrow. Whilst we are on the subject of oils. I was listening to Gino (celebrity chef) this morning and he was saying to use olive oil for cooking as it is pure and god-given. Not to use spray oils etc. due to additives. However, I was advised by practice nurse not to use olive oil due to cholesterol problem. What do you think please?


If you google olive oil cholesterol...you will find that olive oil actually lowers cholesterol....I am on a low cholesterol diet and have been advised to use only olive oil


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Benet said:


> boring knit said:
> 
> 
> > thank you so much. I'll definately make up a batch tomorrow. Whilst we are on the subject of oils. I was listening to Gino (celebrity chef) this morning and he was saying to use olive oil for cooking as it is pure and god-given. Not to use spray oils etc. due to additives. However, I was advised by practice nurse not to use olive oil due to cholesterol problem. What do you think please?
> ...


Well. Thank you. Never know who to believe do you. Good I'll start buying lovely olive oil again. jeannie


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

boring knit said:


> thank you so much. I'll definately make up a batch tomorrow. Whilst we are on the subject of oils. I was listening to Gino (celebrity chef) this morning and he was saying to use olive oil for cooking as it is pure and god-given. Not to use spray oils etc. due to additives. However, I was advised by practice nurse not to use olive oil due to cholesterol problem. What do you think please?


Coconut oil! It is a very healthy oil. Good for your body and good for your skin.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

What I am seeing more and more as I keep up with this thread is that knitters as a group seem to be much more informed on other natural habits and products as well. I am so proud to be part of this group.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was DON in the nursing home, we often got new patients in with bed sores. To help heal those sores, we made a paste of sugar (except for the diabetic patients) and preparation H and put that in the cleaned ulcer. It didn't take long before the bed sore was healed. And our staff took good care of our patients to PREVENT sores from occurring.
We kept using plain old soap and water for cleaning, rinsing well, and shortening for moisturizing. Our nursing home had the best reputation for patients with healthy skin and well cared-for patients.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I have done this for years but using table salt instead of sugar, so will try this. I like to use as a body scrub just before I soak in the bath or have a shower.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

boring knit said:


> thank you so much. I'll definately make up a batch tomorrow. Whilst we are on the subject of oils. I was listening to Gino (celebrity chef) this morning and he was saying to use olive oil for cooking as it is pure and god-given. Not to use spray oils etc. due to additives. However, I was advised by practice nurse not to use olive oil due to cholesterol problem. What do you think please?


Olive oil does not create a cholesterol problem.

This was the best KP forum tip yet! Yesterday I mixed sugar and soybean oil (until I get to the store for baby oil), and a drop of vanilla extract, and after the first time, my hands are beautifully soft!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting that salt is mentioned. I bought similar things from a very exclusive shop and found it tasted like salt. I believe it was a facial scrub. I couldn't believe it so I thought it was some other expensive ingredient. What fools we all are to buy into these corporate images of beautiful women using their products. One group I believed in and used to sell paid reps 50% of the cost of the product. When you consider how many others take their 'piece of the pie' it makes you realize what the product ingredients are really worth. Remember WE ARE ALL BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, cosmetics have almost as large a markup as gold jewelry!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

I tried the olive oil and sugar rub last night on my hands and WOW!!!! They are so soft and smooth...felt like I got a hand transplant!!! LOL! Love this!! Thanks so much for my new life long remedy for relief of dry hands!! Y'all are just great! I love this site!!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> KnitPicker....I am the same way. I am 52 in March. Most people think I am about 35. People ask what products I use...I use Wen on my hair. I wash my face with water. I let water spray on it in the morning in the shower. Yes I do wear make-up. I use coconut oil on my face in the morning before make-up. That is it


I've tried Wen on my hair but it always leaves my hair with a lot of electricity..and I let my hair dry on its own...do you have this problem??


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

My husband had a heart attack in his mid forties before we met...we have been married for 10 years and I only buy olive oil because thats what his cardiologist says is good for his cholesterol and his heart!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

MindyG said:


> Firefightersmom said:
> 
> 
> > KnitPicker....I am the same way. I am 52 in March. Most people think I am about 35. People ask what products I use...I use Wen on my hair. I wash my face with water. I let water spray on it in the morning in the shower. Yes I do wear make-up. I use coconut oil on my face in the morning before make-up. That is it
> ...


I've found a vinegar rinse (I use dark vinegar, but you can use either one) takes care of a lot of the static. But, sometimes the weather is such that it will happen regardless. My sister, who was a beautician at the time, told me to take a fabric softener sheet and rub it over my hair and it won't make it limp, but will take care of the static electricity. I carry a sheet in a zipper plastic bag with me, now. It works.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

KnitPicker...does the crisco ever cause blemishes from being oily??


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> MindyG said:
> 
> 
> > Firefightersmom said:
> ...


Thanks, I'll try that. Happy Knitting!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

What fun this has been. I'm wondering if this is the subject that has raised the most response. If not, wonder which subject did.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> What fun this has been. I'm wondering if this is the subject that has raised the most response. If not, wonder which subject did.


I just used Crisco on my face - gee, it feels funny saying that  It seems a little greasy even though I didn't seem like I was using very much, and it seems to be heavy on my face. Since it is 11 pm maybe that's ok for a night cream  
I'm just wondering if it takes practice or something? 
What do you think?


----------



## marikay (Mar 29, 2011)

First of all, thank you all for the wonderful recipes for skin care!!!!!! I wanted to add this for any of you who have very dry skin and maybe psoriasis.A few weeks ago in the Peoples Pharmacy that is in the Houston Chronicle and on line, they printed a letter from one of the readers that he had tried a concoction that had been previously sent in for dry sin and psoriasis. The concoction----2 tablespoons a day of raisins soaked in Gin. He said that his dry skin and psoriasis had cleared up. So I bought a box of raisins and soaked them in Gin and I have stopped clawing myself,especially my back with a back scratcher. I do not like the taste of Gin and it is like taking medicine but I think it is working. I hope I have not offended anyone by mentioning a hard liquor.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The raisins (golden) and gin is supposed to also be good for arthritis!


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

marikay, was the raisin/gin rubbed on the area or was it taken by mouth and consumed?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

consumed.. I think it was like 5-10 raisins a day.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Sharlie said:


> great idea. Does anyone have a suggestion for cracks in dry skin. My thumbs get deep cracks as it is very dry in Colorado.


Yes I do! This is the best stuff:
http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/handcream.htm

My friend always had dry cracks that wouldn't heal. She cleans fish tanks for a living and has her hands in and out of water all day. (Especiallly bad in Wisconsin winters.) Nothing worked until I found this recipe. She hasn't had cracks since, and she keeps thanking me and telling me how great this works.

It only has two ingredients: Olive oil and beeswax. (However, I use safflower oil instead, because safflower oil helped my grandma's skin condition.) You can find beeswax at a health food store. It is inexpensive.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

dandylion said:


> KnitPicker said:
> 
> 
> > What fun this has been. I'm wondering if this is the subject that has raised the most response. If not, wonder which subject did.
> ...


Are you using the white solid Crisco with no other additives, like butter? Try a very light amount. See if it doesn't go in. And make sure you have nothing else on your face. While I put it on right after my shower, I make sure my face is towel dried. Do you have oily skin? I have very dry skin. Hope it works for you as its been great for me.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

marikay said:


> First of all, thank you all for the wonderful recipes for skin care!!!!!! I wanted to add this for any of you who have very dry skin and maybe psoriasis.A few weeks ago in the Peoples Pharmacy that is in the Houston Chronicle and on line, they printed a letter from one of the readers that he had tried a concoction that had been previously sent in for dry sin and psoriasis. The concoction----2 tablespoons a day of raisins soaked in Gin. He said that his dry skin and psoriasis had cleared up. So I bought a box of raisins and soaked them in Gin and I have stopped clawing myself,especially my back with a back scratcher. I do not like the taste of Gin and it is like taking medicine but I think it is working. I hope I have not offended anyone by mentioning a hard liquor.


Believe it or not, my husband showed me how Old Spice After Shave put on an itch takes it away almost immediately. I was stung on one of our outdoor trips by a huge bug and my husband grabbed the Old Spice and smoothed it on for a moment or two. The terrible sting had stopped and shortly after, the bump was almost flat and a lot of the red had left. I use it for ant, chigger, and other insect bites. Especially mosquitoes. For me it works. Maybe someone would like to try it. And it smells so good.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks to all for the recipes and the great tips. I will be busy concocting all the potions later today.

Just came back from Niagara with grapeseed oil...unfortunately, it is flavored with garlic. Not a good scent for hand and foot care for sure!! lol


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I went online to check out shea butter, and I think I can make up my own batch of this stuff instead of paying $25 for a small jar. I love this stuff, but may give the sugar/baby oil recipe a try.


----------



## tesshoffman (Jan 21, 2011)

Lovely - thanks!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

MindyG said:


> KnitPicker...does the crisco ever cause blemishes from being oily??


Since it's a "natural" product without chemicals, I wouldn't think it would cause blemishes, but I guess it would depend on your individual skin type. I've never had any as a reaction and have never heard of any one else have any caused by Crisco and it shouldn't cause any. If one has a bad case of acne, I'm not sure I'd try this before clearing it up, and if there's extra oily skin, I'd try it lightly to see how it works. I have dry skin.


----------



## tybeecat (Jul 21, 2011)

I googled sugar scrub and found many recipes. I used olive oil and lemon extract with the sugar. Lovely and my hands feel great. I brought some to work and may have to make more to sell to coworkers!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

BC said:


> A safer oil to use would be one that does not draw vitamin K out of the body as does the mineral oil - baby oil - should not be used on babies either for the same reason. Also good to not be supportive of petroleum industry when a vegetable source is easily available such as coconut, almond, apricot, avocado and jojoba oils. also good for the skin are cocoa butter and shea butter. Best to use cold pressed as it will contain natural vitamin E whereas oil extracted by methods using heat will have had its vit. E damaged.


Although using this scrub would not be detrimental to your health--I learned something new Vit K, baby oil, petroleum product, things we have used for so long, somehow our bodies adapt but later in years it haunts us.

I got a jar of pure shea butter at the source, a young man from Africa breaking into the market was selling these jars for $10 ea (no labels)--you use so little so it will last many years for me. This stuff goes into your skin and leaves your hands super soft with no oily feel and the smell is wonderful. He was also selling shea black soap for washing your hair. Although I cannot find his web site here is another site that explains about natural shea butter: http://www.agbangakarite.com/ and here: http://www.sheabutterr.com/nasabbnew/factssheablack.htm


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

in reply to Debnannymom "marikay, was the raisin/gin rubbed on the area or was it taken by mouth and consumed?"

LOL you beat me to it.... :thumbup:


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

somewhat off topic, if you get a burn, glass cleaner works well to take away the burn...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

boring knit said:


> thank you so much. I'll definately make up a batch tomorrow. Whilst we are on the subject of oils. I was listening to Gino (celebrity chef) this morning and he was saying to use olive oil for cooking as it is pure and god-given. Not to use spray oils etc. due to additives. However, I was advised by practice nurse not to use olive oil due to cholesterol problem. What do you think please?


Finally got old enough for Medicare and had my first appointment and of course bad cholesterol came up, mine was very high. So I bargained with my doctor to give me 6 months to lower it my way not the overly expensive drug with MANY side affects. So I called my brother who has been in a doctors care all these years but prefers "natural" ways of dealing with things. Here's the routine LOTS and LOTS of garlic, steamed microwaved baked sauteed but not raw unless you have a very strong stomach. Vitamin B Niacin (don't over do it, lower amount with other B vitamins okay) and zinc along with your daily vitamins, calcium and fish oil. I did a walk-in test and a few days later got my congratulatory letter from my doctor--it went down dramatically. Then loosing weight become the subject--still on trial for that.....a new years resolution. Far as I know olive oil is the good vegetable oil and does contain the elements for "bad" cholesterol--need a little research here.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Heather Holtslander said:


> boring knit said:
> 
> 
> > thank you so much. I'll definately make up a batch tomorrow. Whilst we are on the subject of oils. I was listening to Gino (celebrity chef) this morning and he was saying to use olive oil for cooking as it is pure and god-given. Not to use spray oils etc. due to additives. However, I was advised by practice nurse not to use olive oil due to cholesterol problem. What do you think please?
> ...


agreed--it's one of the best kept secrets. It cleans out your liver and does indeed affect your skin in a good way. Many moons ago in high school it was the thing to lay in the sun and use sun tan oil with coconut oil or pure coco butter--it did leave your skin really soft with a very nice tan, aside from burning if you stayed out too long because we did not have sun screens back then. Back then you could easily find coconut butter but now when you do find it the price is outrageous. I have found coconut oil/butter (become solid at room temp) at an Asian super market that comes from India.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > What a nice thing to say. You brightened my day! Thank you. (I heartily recommend it to everyone - no allergies, no harsh chemicals)
> ...


Wow Crisco--I cringed when I saw the first post recommending it. But I have been looking for a facial cream since Aldi's discontinued their moisturizer, which I really loved. I just may try it. thanks all of you.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Willa J. said:
> 
> 
> > janette777 said:
> ...


...or, drag you mouse over what you want to copy to highlight it, then right clic your mouse and choose "copy" from the menu. go to word or what ever software you have. left clic the spot you want to paste, right clic then choose "paste" from the menu.

If you want to copy a web site address, go to the top bar of your browser where it starts www......., and highlight, right clic, copy, left clic on document, right clic paste. done just like that!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The reason I use baby oil or mineral oil is because I have some nut allergies. You can use any oil of your choice. Baby oil or mineral oil is inexpensive.


Have you ever tried Avons skinsosoft? I know it is a great bug repellent and the main ingredient is mineral oil. Not too sure of the other ingredients which are big names and there is fragrance.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Lemon is an astringent and if you notice it is like giving yourself an instant face lift. I use to boil lemon peel in water and steep for ten minutes before using. Does wonders for your face. Also an orange in the bath is great too. Put the whole orange in the tub fill the bath and let the oils of the citrus nourish you as you bathe. Peel it and squeeze the juice on you when you get out you have the wonderful scent of orange on you and you feel really good after word.



WolfDreamer said:


> I also like sugar and lemon juice mixed into a paste for a face scrub (it works wonders and if you get a little in your mouth, it tastes like lemonade! LOL)
> 
> I've been using the sugar and lemon juice on my hands...but I'm going to try the baby oil option now


----------



## marikay (Mar 29, 2011)

You eat 2 tablespoons a day. Actually the man who wrote back to Peoples Pharmacy said he was consuming 4 tablespoons a day. I guess he likes the Gin!!!


----------



## lynnmac (Nov 16, 2011)

Courier770 would you be able to share your recipe for the lotion? My hands also get really bad especially this time of year. I have cracks on my thumbs and fingers and they split and bleed. I'd love to have something that really works and I could make up myself to always have on hand. Thanks so much for listening.
Lynn


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

marikay said:


> You eat 2 tablespoons a day. Actually the man who wrote back to Peoples Pharmacy said he was consuming 4 tablespoons a day. I guess he likes the Gin!!!


My uncle used that recipe for arthritis. Nothing was said about the skin, but he swore by it for the arthritis pain alleviation. 
I told him he just was so happy he didn't care about the arthritis any more. He couldn't say I was wrong  
He WAS a happy man, and lived way up into his 90s.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

lynmac, there have been many concoctions of salves and lotions for those of us with the same problem you have. So far this is page 17 of this thread.
I just finished a batch of this winter's mix for skin using vit E oil, baby oil gel, corn huskers' lotion, shea butter, coconut oil, aloe vera lotion, and others I don't remember now. Just mixed them up well. My son thought it was an icing for a cake it looked so light an fluffy.
And I use super glue when the skin around my fingers have cracked. I hurts for a few seconds, but the super glue provides a second skin better than the second skin product.
I am going to have to try that arthritis recipe..the base of my right thumb is hurting so badly now, even my lidocaine patches aren't effective anymore.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, I forgot.
When the roses are in bloom, gather the petals and boil them. When the water has cooled, strain and refrigerate. Use the rose water for a refreshing splash when hot.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Another good scrub is to mix equal parts of corn meal and oatmeal. Take a bit in your hand and moisten with water.


----------



## lynnmac (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you so very much DebNannyMom, I appreciate your insight and help. We try everything just to find one thing that will work. 
Lynn


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> lynmac, there have been many concoctions of salves and lotions for those of us with the same problem you have. So far this is page 17 of this thread.
> I just finished a batch of this winter's mix for skin using vit E oil, baby oil gel, corn huskers' lotion, shea butter, coconut oil, aloe vera lotion, and others I don't remember now. Just mixed them up well. My son thought it was an icing for a cake it looked so light an fluffy.
> And I use super glue when the skin around my fingers have cracked. I hurts for a few seconds, but the super glue provides a second skin better than the second skin product.
> I am going to have to try that arthritis recipe..the base of my right thumb is hurting so badly now, even my lidocaine patches aren't effective anymore.


Your concoction sounds tempting--just putting together all the wonderful things that makes your skin feel good--the most expensive ingredient, of course, is the coconut oil. fyi regarding broken skin around fingertips or knuckles, there is a product out by called New Skin and several other versions with different names, that you apply like nail polish--it too will sting, disinfects, and drys like nail polish and perhaps like your super glue. It has been out for many decades and I have used it as long as that.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> What fun this has been. I'm wondering if this is the subject that has raised the most response. If not, wonder which subject did.


It is a lot of fun but at the same time it brings home the realization that most of us don't trust the general market place much any more nor can we afford to pay their high prices. So we have become aware, inventive and actually do make up alternatives that make us comfortable. I think knitters and crocheters are naturally inventive to begin with.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

My hands crack in the winter when doing dishes so my kids do that for me. My mom has the same problem. I use blistex lip balm on them and it helps them heal. Everyone knows how bad paper cuts can be. Well, a little blistex on a paper cut takes the pain away and heals it quickly.



Sharlie said:


> great idea. Does anyone have a suggestion for cracks in dry skin. My thumbs get deep cracks as it is very dry in Colorado.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

They are there Ruth, go back to the beginning and read the post to pages five or six just highlight and print or copy and put in a new file.



RuthRoss said:


> What recipes? I didn't see any on the thread that I could copy and paste. Help!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> My hands crack in the winter when doing dishes so my kids do that for me. My mom has the same problem. I use blistex lip balm on them and it helps them heal. Everyone knows how bad paper cuts can be. Well, a little blistex on a paper cut takes the pain away and heals it quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I, too, use Blistex when my hands crack badly. Hubby thinks that's nuts, but it works!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

marikay said:


> You eat 2 tablespoons a day. Actually the man who wrote back to Peoples Pharmacy said he was consuming 4 tablespoons a day. I guess he likes the Gin!!!


little do little good........lot do a lot of good


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Wonder if Castor Oil would work for this as well. Just got back from the Edgar Cayce Center in Virginia Beach and am now ready to embark on using Castor Oil to help relieve my RA pains and aches. Have my Castor Oil packs all ready to go tonight. It is also good as an emollient for your face and hands by itself. Castor Oil is not just for constipation. Who knew?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I take two teaspoons of raisins soaked in gin every day for my RA. I swear I think they help. I have been doing this for over a year now. I agree about the medicinal taste, but you get used to it for the pain relief.


marikay said:


> First of all, thank you all for the wonderful recipes for skin care!!!!!! I wanted to add this for any of you who have very dry skin and maybe psoriasis.A few weeks ago in the Peoples Pharmacy that is in the Houston Chronicle and on line, they printed a letter from one of the readers that he had tried a concoction that had been previously sent in for dry sin and psoriasis. The concoction----2 tablespoons a day of raisins soaked in Gin. He said that his dry skin and psoriasis had cleared up. So I bought a box of raisins and soaked them in Gin and I have stopped clawing myself,especially my back with a back scratcher. I do not like the taste of Gin and it is like taking medicine but I think it is working. I hope I have not offended anyone by mentioning a hard liquor.


----------



## 29bishop (May 13, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the wonderful recipes and ideas. I have gone through all 18 pages and thoroughly enjoyed myself but now I have to get back to work. I am going to try a couple of these when I get home tonight. Thank you again and have a wonder weekend.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I take two teaspoons of raisins soaked in gin every day for my RA. I swear I think they help. I have been doing this for over a year now. I agree about the medicinal taste, but you get used to it for the pain relief.
> 
> 
> marikay said:
> ...


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Forgot to say, that we tried this gin and raisin concoction, but couldn't stand the taste of the gin, so can't tell you if it worked or not as we didn't take it long enough.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ladies, if there are any of you out there that haven't tried this yet, STOP what you're doing and DO IT, hee hee. This stuff is fabulous. My DH just made it for me. He's even going to use it.


courier770 said:


> Those of who work with fiber a lot, knitting, crocheting, spinning, etc. often find our hands become dry, a little chapped too. You can make your own "cure" at home very inexpensively. I make "sugar scrubs" by mixing plain old sugar, some baby oil and either extracts or scent oils.
> 
> After washing your hands, just scoop up a tablespoon or so of "scrub"...rub it all over your hands briskly then rinse off. The sugar removes the dead dry skin, the baby oil conditions the skin and the scent leaves behind a lovely aroma. Below is a photo of two jars of scrub I made up today...Lemon on the left, Lavender on the right. Just put a cup or cup and a half of fine sugar in a bowl, stir in baby oil, a tablespoon at a time until you get a nice heavy "paste" consistency and add a teaspoon of scented oil or extract. Cheap lemon extract or artificial Vanilla extract works just fine. Smooth hands and no need to buy those expensive hand creams.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

There are a great many sites where "recipes" for home made skin care/body care lotions and potions can be found.

I use my sugar scrubs on my face - I work outside all day everyday so the weather takes it's toll.

That said I also use a group of products from a company called LUSH - you can google them. All natural products and no animal testing - not cheap though. Everything they sell is hand made and comes in minimal packaging. Years ago I tripped upon one of their booths at a Chicago street fair. Now they have stores all over the country and can be found in larger Macy's stores.

I don't mind paying the slightly higher price for quality products that eschew chemicals and animal testing..and that actually pays their employees well. Check out their website sometime.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll check it out.


courier770 said:


> There are a great many sites where "recipes" for home made skin care/body care lotions and potions can be found.
> 
> I use my sugar scrubs on my face - I work outside all day everyday so the weather takes it's toll.
> 
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Every time I order from them they toss in some wonderful "samples". This Christmas I got my daughter in law one of their gift boxes and she got me one (not the same one though)!


----------



## freddie1220 (Feb 2, 2012)

Stay away from Crisco or any kind of oil, greasy-creamy lotions and avoid food oily food products. Try different brands.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

As far as lavender goes, I raise my own, but I use it for culinary purposes. Lavender and English Breakfast Tea is really good. Also lavender sugar cookies. Some of our health food stores in Denver sell bulk herbs so you can buy as little as you want.


----------

